# How much does it cost for a trailer licence???



## Stacie_and_Jed (2 July 2008)

I have recently brought a discovery with the hope of getting a trailer and passing my test. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Well a post below has just reminded me that i dont actually have a clue what it entails. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyone care to help me out?


----------



## louisevictoria (2 July 2008)

when I did mine it ended up costing about £340 in total including the test and the lessons I had beforehand as I wasn't that confident in reversing it at first. This was using my own car/fuel and trailer though. If you are going to do your B+E test you may need a lesson or two mainly for the reversing.


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (2 July 2008)

Whats a B&amp;E test?


----------



## louisevictoria (2 July 2008)

you have to take the B+ E towing test now as well as your driving test in order to tow a trailer


----------



## louisevictoria (2 July 2008)

stacie - PM me if you want the details as I only did mine a couple of years ago


----------



## wench (2 July 2008)

providing i pass mine 1st time round £600 (inc test and lessons) have to pass cant afford any more!!!


----------



## Jingleballs (2 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
providing i pass mine 1st time round £600 (inc test and lessons) have to pass cant afford any more!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is roughly what my friend paid although she failed on her first attempt and I'm sure it was around £150 - £175 to resit the test.


----------



## wench (2 July 2008)

test is £105 now (was £89 a short while ago), but then if using an instructors trailer as I am (horse trailer wont fit on car) then have to pay for that as well


----------



## star (2 July 2008)

just about to do mine.  test is £105.  training is £240 a day.  hoping i can do it with one day as not bad at reversing it and been out driving it on L-plates a few times.


----------



## checkmate1 (2 July 2008)

Hiya, Do some research on the trailer test (type it into google) and you should get some info, ring the DVLA bit in charge of towing and things I've spoken to them in the past and they have been very good. The B+E is the category of license you need to hold in order to tow legally. You can tow with L plates on car and trailer if you have a Licensed person accompnying you (great to practice for test). My total of training and test was £650, well worth it!! I would most certinly get some lessons, as you have to do a very specific reverse procedure which may be hard to practice with out help!


----------



## miketdt (3 July 2008)

Have a look at this website.
www.topshamdrivertraining.co.uk   £150 a day training


----------

